# Limit Cisco AP bandwidth?



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

We have a T1 internet connection with staff on both wired and wireless connection. I'd like to prioritize the wired connections and put limits on how much bandwidth the wireless connections can use.

How do I configure our Cisco Aironet 1240 access points when it comes to limiting the bandwidth usage?

Thanks!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Is your AP on a managed switch??


----------



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, yes and no, the APs are connected to Linksys 5-port switches and those are connected to our Cisco Catalyst 3560. 

I understand there are ways to limit the ports on the Cisco switch but are there any ways to set limits on the actual APs?

Thanks!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

That maybe a posibility since they are considered a higher end AP. Since We use Proxim AP where I work, I do not have any experience with Cisco APs but I do know that the Proxim APs have QoS.
You might want to bust out the manual or download it to see if it offers QoS.


----------

